# Camp chef customer service



## WisconsinCampChef (Nov 14, 2019)

I thought I would share my experience here about my camp chef 24dlx pellet grill. Upon receiving it I could see visible damage to the box. I should have refused deliver and sent it back right then but I didn’t. I was too excited to try it.  I opened the box and then could see the damage to the grill body which didn’t really bother me considering it would get used and a little character doesn’t hurt a grill.  I finished putting it together and went to fire it up for the first time using the feed feature to fill the auger for the initial burn. The auger motor wouldn’t turn. I took off the bottom cover of the hopper and was able to spin the fan blades to manually start up the motor. The only temp the grill would operate at without me constantly having to spin the fan manually due to the start stop design of the pellet grill was high ~425-450. Otherwise I would have to reach up and under to spin it. The only reason it worked on high was because it ran constantly and never shut off. I contacted camp chef customer service and was promptly sent a replacement lid, auger motor and a courtesy bag of pellets.  Great I thought this would be an easy fix. It was not it required taking the entire hopper apart and then replacing the auger motor and reinstalling everything. In preparation for the arrival of the new auger I took the grill hopper apart and waited. The auger motor arrive damaged with no fan blades still attached and the wires were frayed because of the sharp broken plastic of the blades. The auger motor was packed in a box a few inches bigger than it in every direction with no padding. So again I contacted camp chef customer service who again sent out an auger motor and a grill cover for the trouble. At this point I was beginning to get pretty frustrated but kept trying because I wanted to use it! I’m 3 weeks and 900$ in and haven’t even done the initial burn in yet!  After arrival of the second auger motor and install the unit was making screeching and grinding noises from both fan and auger motor.  At this point I ordered replacements from amazon for both parts ~$50 total because camp chef is located in Utah it takes roughly a week for the parts to arrive. The amazon parts arrived the next day and I was able to install and get the grill going for the initial burn in. I cranked it to 350 and let it go. I had wild temp swings and the noises from the hopper and control panel area continued. When inspecting the inside wall of the hopper it appears the fan is rubbing on the wall as some of the paint looks like it’s been rubbed on.  I sent several emails with pictures and video to camp chef in order to show them what I was talking about. After several trouble shooting attempts I am happy to report they are sending a new grill. I have been using the grill with the noises and temp swings I have regulated them some with amazin pellet tube and a gasket. Since I had two life I figured might as well try a couple things and get some use of it while I can. I cannot day enough about how well I was treated by them. When I explained my time was short and that a $950 investment is nothing to sneeze at they were receptive and decided that a new grill was the beat course of action. I have to agree.  Hopefully this arrives and works as intended.   I’m glad there are still companies that value customer experiences and even when they don’t go as planned stand behind their products and make it right.


----------



## fowldarr (Nov 14, 2019)

Glad to hear it is working out.


----------



## Hardwood (Nov 14, 2019)

Wow  that is good. Gmg will be sending me another circuit board , ( 2nd one in 2 weeks) they have good customer service and im glad for that but , you know im down again. i think i will use the GMG but not as my primary source.


----------



## fivetricks (Nov 14, 2019)

Well, I'm sorry you went through that but glad you got the CS results you did. More and more rare these days and it's good that you posted it.

So many people will only review/rate poor experiences with poor companies, so it's good that a company with good CS gets recognized as well. 

Maybe someone that buys one of their units in the future could mention this thread as a deciding factor in their purchase from this company. Because these types of write-ups are what drive sales amongst discerning customers.


----------



## WisconsinCampChef (Nov 14, 2019)

Hardwood said:


> Wow  that is good. Gmg will be sending me another circuit board , ( 2nd one in 2 weeks) they have good customer service and im glad for that but , you know im down again. i think i will use the GMG but not as my primary source.



i mentioned this board as a place where I was venting my concerns and they seemed to be ware of what it was a


fivetricks said:


> Well, I'm sorry you went through that but glad you got the CS results you did. More and more rare these days and it's good that you posted it.
> 
> So many people will only review/rate poor experiences with poor companies, so it's good that a company with good CS gets recognized as well.
> 
> Maybe someone that buys one of their units in the future could mention this thread as a deciding factor in their purchase from this company. Because these types of write-ups are what drive sales amongst discerning customers.



This is exactly why I posted I feel pretty strongly that good customer service is a main reason to buy x vs y. I certainly wouldn’t hesitate to buy another camp chef product. I am currently looking at adding a flat top griddle and their FTG600 is at the top of my list and this experience has possibly earned them more of my business. I understand that anything this large with mechanical and electronic components can have issues and damages and it could’ve happened to any brand traeger,  green mountain grills, etc.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 15, 2019)

Glad to hear you had a positive experience with Camp Chef. I own a couple of their products. It sounds like they need to train someone on how to package stuff!
Al


----------



## WisconsinCampChef (Dec 3, 2019)

well it’s about time to provide an update to this. New grill arrived undamaged, BUT the controller wouldn’t power on. Called camp chef customer service yet again, and they sent out a new controller right away one of the wireless WiFi ones no less. It arrived and was installed with no problems. I can now report the grill is working great! Have been smoking a slab of bacon now that the burn is is complete.  Big thanks to camp chef for standing behind their product and making a bad situation right. It took a while and with shipping from UT to WI I can understand some of it. Happy to have it resolved and really start using it.


----------



## fivetricks (Dec 3, 2019)

Glad to hear they took care of you after all of this time.


----------

